# Heat press transfer for darks.



## Flipr (Sep 1, 2016)

Hello everyone. 
I was wondering if anyone can tell me what the best self weeding transfer paper is for dark shirts. 
I just started heat press printing and ended up getting a vinyl paper (which turned out hortible) it looked and felt soooooo cheap. I watched several videos, but still can't figure out what is best. 
I use sublimation for white shirts, but really need to find something that's relatively close to sub printing for dark colors. 

Thank you in advance


----------



## john221us (Nov 29, 2015)

Flipr said:


> Hello everyone.
> I was wondering if anyone can tell me what the best self weeding transfer paper is for dark shirts.
> I just started heat press printing and ended up getting a vinyl paper (which turned out hortible) it looked and felt soooooo cheap. I watched several videos, but still can't figure out what is best.
> I use sublimation for white shirts, but really need to find something that's relatively close to sub printing for dark colors.
> ...


It is kind of like Santa Clause. It doesn't exist. There are no self weeding papers for dark. And what is out there (they require a cutter) like3G Opaque, has that plasticky feel.


----------



## into the T (Aug 22, 2015)

John is right

you really need to think about your designs and use a cutter (3g opaque has great color, but is thick),
like no full solids, but outlines, and smaller strategically placed designs


----------



## Flipr (Sep 1, 2016)

Thank you for the responses. I appreciate them. 
I'll have to look into a cutter


----------



## proworlded (Oct 3, 2006)

You will need a suitable laser printer along with Image Clip paper. It does not require trimming and is limited to designs with solid colors.


----------



## WGiant (Oct 15, 2015)

I have to say the printable vinyls for darks are not exactly going to shock and awe customers.

SubliFLock and Glitter Vinyls both sublimate, feel good, and look good, but have limited market appeal.

I'd rather go with a company like VersaTrans to transfer made for me.

Also, heat transfer vinyl and a cutter can be a good fit for one or two color jobs. I'd guess these are 75% of my jobs on dark garments anyway. ThermoFlex Xtra works on almost anything, has very little hand, and holds up really well.


----------

